# Kreg KMS7801 flip stops on amazon prime $10.78 shipped!



## niswanger (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow, this sub-forum is super active, isn't it? 

Any way, I wanted to buy two of these for my router fence. The local Wood Craft wants $32 each and normally anywhere on the web they run about $30 plus possible shipping.

amazon.com has them for $10.78 via prime shipped: Link

-Roy


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Must be price went up came out 29.95 plus 7.50.


----------



## niswanger (Jan 7, 2016)

roofner said:


> Must be price went up came out 29.95 plus 7.50.


Click on the 7 new from $10.78 

-Roy


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Roy I edited your post to add the attachment
hope you do not mind


----------



## Guitfiddle (Dec 14, 2014)

Doesn't show that anymore. Now shows "4 new from 29.99"


----------



## niswanger (Jan 7, 2016)

Guitfiddle said:


> Doesn't show that anymore. Now shows "4 new from 29.99"


Yes, probably because E-Commerce is MUCH smarter nowadays 

-Roy


----------



## jldmor (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Went to Amazon, and ordered two at that price, only slight problem is they're out of stock, so the estimated delivery is out three to four weeks. But, I can wait.


----------

